# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  rendering old limestone

## doogie

Hi  guys technical problem;  the old lime stone retaining  wall needs rendering however it is not possible to get to the back of the wall to waterproof it thus their is the probability that in time the damp will blow the render , is their a product that could seal the front of the wall against damp before applying the render, any help greatly appreciated Doogie

----------

